
Ask HN: One week off before new job.  What should I learn? - davio
I&#x27;m moving to a new company for a job as Dev Manager.  During my week off, I&#x27;d like to pick up some new ideas.<p>What resources (books, videos, courses, etc.) have inspired you in the way you approach work?
======
tlack
If you want to learn a new language/platform, I'm just getting in deep with
Mathematica/Wolfram Language now. It's pretty eye popping how much stuff you
can do in a one liner with all those built in functions! Also has tightly
integrated cloud stuff which makes it a no-brainer to deploy stuff. Already
changed the way I approach MVPs and experiments

------
jonkiddy
I recommend you spend the majority of your new found free time away from a
desk. Then you'll gain perspective as a newly minted manager regarding the
human element of software development.

That being said, Rework by J.F./DHH is fantastic.

